# Proofs for the Bible - download



## reaganmarsh (Feb 3, 2017)

Greetings PB brethren,

A free downloadable chart from Rose Publishing: 50 Proofs for the Bible.

You may access the file here: http://subscriptions.rose-publishin...mail&utm_campaign=partner_BSM_Faithlife012017

Enjoy!


----------

